# Sub Forum Order



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2019)

I wonder if the rebuild is an opportunity to re-order the sub forums in Community? I've never felt there was much logic in the order and more so now with the addition of Holidays, Motoring etc.

CC Cafe and News & Current Affairs seem the most popular so might they better placed immediately below New Member Introductions?

As an aside I do feel the ever increasing number of sub forums is unnecessary - do we really have to separate out gardening, motoring, pets and parenting on a cycling forum?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

I'll feedback this to Shaun.
Though, imo, I can see an advantage for folks that want to ignore all stuff concerning, say, pets but have an interest in gardening.


----------



## roadrash (28 Sep 2019)

it looks as though anything dicussed in CAFE now has a sub forum


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> it looks as though anything dicussed in CAFE now has a sub forum


There’s not a U-boat section is there?


----------



## roadrash (28 Sep 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> There’s not a U-boat section is there?




give it time...


----------



## Venod (28 Sep 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> There’s not a U-boat section is there?


It might be listed under C.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'll feedback this to Shaun.
> Though, imo, I can see an advantage for folks that want to ignore all stuff concerning, say, pets but have an interest in gardening.



Thank you Pat. I only discovered one could hide sub forums by reading the thread in here. I'll hide a few - I'm too old for Parenting!! - and be happy. It's what ten minutes work? Pales in to insignificance when compared with the work Shaun and the mods do.

I still feel Cafe and N&CA should be at the top.

Thank you


----------



## Shaun (28 Sep 2019)

We'll review it and maybe re-jiggle. I didn't put any time into the order, just added them and got on with the upgrade.

If you want to put any of them on ignore - just go to the homepage, click the forum link - and then on the right above the first post you should see an *Ignore forum* button. Click that to ignore it.







If you want to see what you've already got on ignore just go to your account preferences or visit: https://www.cyclechat.net/account/ignored


----------



## MarkF (28 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> it looks as though anything dicussed in CAFE now has a sub forum



Yep, I won't bother as much, it'll take me far longer to find something that "may" interest me than it used to with a one click quick scan. Convoluted for no apparent benefit.


----------



## Rezillo (1 Oct 2019)

I would like the old Cafe back - the new subforums have taken away much of the subject variation that made the Cafe interesting. There are so many different topic sub forums that it's tedious to go through them all compared to having to view just one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Oct 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'll feedback this to Shaun.
> Though, imo, I can see an advantage for folks that want to ignore all stuff concerning, say, pets but have an interest in gardening.



What about pets that do gardening?


----------

